# Anyone Have Dogs?



## Perry the platypus

If you have dogs this thread will help you train dogs. Who wants me to help them train their dog? I know how to train dogs and bettas.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I do!
What kind of dogs do you have?  Do you have pictures?

I am having difficulty potty training my 13 week old yorkshire terrier, Buddy. I cannot crate train him because he cries so loud for so long that my parents get irritated and just take him out of the cage.
He does well sleeping through the night soundly, and has no accidents, he usually sleeps with me in my bed. But when i take him outside in the morning he goes potty on the concrete, and I clean it up. I give him a treat when he goes potty outside.
In the day time, he usually doesnt go outside, and he doesnt like the grass for some reason. He just stands out there and if I put him in the grass, he tries running back to the concrete. literally a few minutes after taking him back inside, he goes on the floor. 
Sometimes he uses his pee pad.


----------



## cjz96

Hi! How would you train a dog to get along with others? My dog is very protective and will go after anything she thinks is a threat. She's usually a sweetie to humans unless she gets bad vibes from them. She usually just barks angrily at other dogs. Teeney, do you have a pic of yours? I love yorkshires! Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## teeneythebetta

cjz96, aww cute dog!!

Do I have pictures? AHAHHAHAH of course im a PHOTO SPAMMER! :-D


----------



## registereduser

Going potty outside is about the only thing my dogs are trained to do :lol: They are a bunch of little heathens otherwise. I have a terrier mix, a chihuahua.doxie mix and a toy poodle. The poodle has got heart and lung problems. He's about 14 years old, we may have to make a decision soon


----------



## Perry the platypus

teeneythebetta said:


> I do!
> What kind of dogs do you have?  Do you have pictures?
> 
> I am having difficulty potty training my 13 week old yorkshire terrier, Buddy. I cannot crate train him because he cries so loud for so long that my parents get irritated and just take him out of the cage.
> He does well sleeping through the night soundly, and has no accidents, he usually sleeps with me in my bed. But when i take him outside in the morning he goes potty on the concrete, and I clean it up. I give him a treat when he goes potty outside.
> In the day time, he usually doesnt go outside, and he doesnt like the grass for some reason. He just stands out there and if I put him in the grass, he tries running back to the concrete. literally a few minutes after taking him back inside, he goes on the floor.
> Sometimes he uses his pee pad.


I have a picture of Chokolate(border collie)and Blaze(German shepherd)on my profile picture.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awww on the beach, how cute!


----------



## Perry the platypus

cjz96 said:


> Hi! How would you train a dog to get along with others? My dog is very protective and will go after anything she thinks is a threat. She's usually a sweetie to humans unless she gets bad vibes from them. She usually just barks angrily at other dogs. Teeney, do you have a pic of yours? I love yorkshires! Here's a pic of mine:


Sure.(I do everything for free.) Lets start with learning body language so you know when to be careful. When your dog wags their tail wide you know their happy. If your dog wags their tail like a windmill then they are very happy. If your dog has its tail tucked under its bottom then it is scared. Tail wagging low is a sign that your dog is unsure of something. Upright tail or tail raised high is they are mad. So watch out I'll come back tomorrow for more.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cjz keep in mind that it is difficult to get a dog-aggressive dog to get along with other dogs at an adult age.
Socialization is crucial when they're puppies, and if they dont properly get that, it is extremely difficult, sometimes even impossible to change them. :-(


----------



## Firefly85

Just thought i would pop in and say hi, I have a saint bernard and my avitar pic is our golden dog or bull retriever. lol he is American bull dog golden retriever mix. our first mutt, who is in love with my daughter they are inseparable. 
We have always owned large or giant breed dogs. 
I could talk about dogs for days on end. I have had training experience as well as vet tech school, and i even belonged to a dog play group.


----------



## Abby

Kobi (bull terrier X bull Mastiff) will be 2 march 7th Beau (Rotty X cattle/lab mix) is about 7(?) months old. 
Beau is about to learn NOT to touch things on the washing line. i will be hanging plastic bags full of water off the line tomorrow...he will only grab one Lol.


----------



## Abby

Beau is the black with white and Kobi is the white with brown.
As you can see they both love nothing more then laying on the lounge and watching TV....


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww cute!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Cjz96 I know I am not the OP, but knowing how embarrassing and aggravating it can be to own a dog aggressive dog, I thought I would throw out some ideas that have been working for me. 

Our 12 month old can be dog aggressive. Her mother bit another dog at a  recent show (we don't own her) and is known for being vicious to other dogs so we are trying really really hard to get our puppy socialised properly. The two half-sisters I have met are also very growly and will snap at other dogs. 

Because I spend nearly all day every day with her, she has bonded a lot to me and thinks of me as 'her' person. Therefore, she will growl and lunge at younger dogs and puppies whether out of jealousy, possessiveness or protectiveness I'm not really sure. She used to bark with hackles raised all down her back at other dogs and pull towards them but I have weaned her off that. 

I have found a good way of getting a reactive dog to at least tolerate the presence of another dog is to use lots of praise and diversion tactics. I take kebana (something really smelly and tasty) and a squeaky ball in my pocket when we walk. Before the dog even approaches I squeak the ball to get her focused on me and we use a 'watch' command on all our dogs which entails them sitting in front of us and looking at us in the eye. 

I keep squeaking and saying 'watch' with the food right up near my face so she is looking at only me while the dog walks past. It has become less of a drama when dogs pass us on the street then it used to be. 

You need to have something that is a million times tastier or more fun than the dog walking past is. 

Also, parallel walking where you walk your dog alongside a dog that is not going to react no matter how much your dog carries on, can be a good exercise (you do leave space between them). 

That way there is no escalation and your dog learns that there is nothing to get worked up about and it is easier just to walk quietly. 

Our girl growls and lunges at puppies and it is very mortifying. However, with a lot of time, praise and treats, I got her to the point where she touched noses with two puppies yesterday without so much as a growl or hackle up. 

Don't *ever* smack or yell at a dog aggressive dog. The dog doesn't understand why it is getting yelled at for, and in some cases it can cause your dog to stop growling, which is why some dogs will suddenly seem to 'snap' and bite without warning.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm back. OK,lets get started. If your dog growls,shows its teeth and stares at you then they are angry. If your dog has a soft face,a relaxed body,and squinty eyes then you know it's glad to see you. OK you're ready. How to train a dog to get along with others:When your dog growls at another dog then just ignore it. If you pay attention to your dog then it will keep doing it. Just walk out of the room to show you don't really care. When your you see your dog be nice to others then reward it with its favorite game or treat. Good Luck!


----------



## Perry the platypus

HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DOG TO GO TO THE RESTROOM
First,you have to predict the times your dog needs to go to the restroom. The times your dog will most likely go are:
-After he has eaten
-After he woke up
-After he has went to the vet
-After a play session or exiting event such as you coming home
You also need to spot the early warning signs that your dog needs to go.Most dogs will sniff the floor, begin to circle or squat,or they will appear distracted.
1.When you suspect your dog need to go to the toilet,encourage him to go outside with you. Take him to the same spot every time and give him a command such as "Be quick!"
2.Wait with your dog then give enthusiastic praise,treats,or a game once he has finished.
3.After a few minutes,if your dog is showing no signs of going,take him back inside.At this stage you know he is likely to go soon. You must keep your eye on him the whole time to make sure he doesn't get the chance to make a mistake. Remember do not punish or scold your pup if you let him make a mistake. It's just an accident! Good luck and happy training!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I help my mother foster dogs. We also have three personal dogs, two of which were rescues and one of which was a foster failure. Anyways, the fosters we have are two small dogs who were rescued from a puppy mill, and one has three little 3 week old puppies with her. The smallest of the three puppies is the runt and only a third the size of her brother and sister. We syringe feed puppy formula to her two to three times a day to supplement what she gets from her mother. 

The mother dog and her puppies are all Boston terriers. The other foster is a bald pekinese who has a severe skin infection and lost almost all of her coat. The mother Boston also has a skin infection, though not as severe. 

Now, our resident dogs are a fat and lazy puggle girl, a persnickety chihuahua girl, and a lab/chow mix girl who loves to play and get into things.

If anyone needs any advise on dog health and whatnot, I can offer what knowledge I can through the experience I have through fostering and caring for them.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm the Dog Expert.:lol:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

There is no single dog expert. I believe that through many peoples' knowledge, we can all gain a better understanding of our canine friends.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I have three dogs..all rescues. They are all kennel trained, even my youngest, Leo is doing great with it! Cody, the little black guy, is so in love with his kennel that he won't sleep anywhere else, he even whines for me to "put him to bed" lol. This is the pack...







This pic was taken two months ago, and Leo is quite a bit larger now!


----------



## teeneythebetta

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> There is no single dog expert. I believe that through many peoples' knowledge, we can all gain a better understanding of our canine friends.


Agreed.


----------



## Tikibirds

I do:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Tiki, beautiful babies!!
I love the first pic!


----------



## Firefly85

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> There is no single dog expert. I believe that through many peoples' knowledge, we can all gain a better understanding of our canine friends.


Nicely put, there is a story for every dog, and a dog for every story. lol
I just mean that every dog is different and somethings work for some dogs and can be completely opposite for another.


----------



## BettaHeart

We had a eurasier/collie cross pup but unfortunately had to find him a new home so now hes a huge 25acre heaven :lol: and I feel alot better knowing his owners now are very good people with alot of knowledge and can train him well.
no photos sorry camera was broken at the time.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Dog Expert!


----------



## Perry the platypus

My brother is a war expert.


----------



## Firefly85

Perry the platypus said:


> Dog Expert!


What makes you an expert?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Honestly I dont think there is really an expert in anything.
There are very knowledgable people in certain areas but nobody knows every single thing, nor is there always one answer/approach to any given situation.


----------



## Firefly85

teeneythebetta said:


> Honestly I dont think there is really an expert in anything.
> There are very knowledgable people in certain areas but nobody knows every single thing, nor is there always one answer/approach to any given situation.


That was what i was going to get at i Just wonder when someone claims to be an expert it comes of wrong. 
I was happy to see a thread about dogs and was hoping to find some like minded dog/ betta owners to chat with. 

I completely agree with you.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I have three dogs..all rescues. They are all kennel trained, even my youngest, Leo is doing great with it! Cody, the little black guy, is so in love with his kennel that he won't sleep anywhere else, he even whines for me to "put him to bed" lol. This is the pack...
> View attachment 66384
> 
> This pic was taken two months ago, and Leo is quite a bit larger now!


No offense but your "pack" looks small. Chokolatte and Blaze are friends with a wild pack. Every time I go to somewhere I let them play with the wild pack. Probably 13-15 dogs. The pack is very nice rescues stranded or abandoned pets. I'll try to get some pics!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Tikibirds said:


> I do:


Nice huskie or malamute it's hard to tell from a picture...


----------



## registereduser

What do you mean "wild pack"? Are these dogs owned by anyone? They just run free around your house?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Domesticated dogs aren't actually a pack animal anyway. Studies have been done on this. They will form social groups, but they do not actually fit the definition of a true pack.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

LittleBettaFish said:


> Domesticated dogs aren't actually a pack animal anyway. Studies have been done on this. They will form social groups, but they do not actually fit the definition of a true pack.


Caesar Milan is totally wrong then? He always talks about how they are a pack animal, and that your/their family is their pack, and also why you should be the leader of said pack and that you claim dominance in a calm and assertive energy like nature to get them to listen to you and behave.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I personally loathe Cesar Milan and the impression he gives to Joe Blow dog owner about being 'alpha' and 'pack leader'. 

I am not part of my dogs' pack. I am their owner. There is a big difference between forcibly dominating your dogs until they submit and achieving results through a two-way street of respect and trust. 

*http://www.caninemind.co.uk/pack.html

*I found this article very informative. I believe there have also been studies done in Romania? about stray dogs and their behaviour.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I much prefer Victoria Stilwell's method of using positive reinforcement and rewards instead of the whole "Dominate the dog and make it submit". That is such an old fashioned and very dated method that proves over and over again to be inadequate and in some cases even more harmful than not. 

I also like how Victoria uses her clothing options to emphasize that dominance is not a viable means of training a dog. For those of you who don't know, she dresses in a way that is reminiscent of a dominatrix, i.e. blacks and other bright colors and boots with heals, complete with deep red lipstick and a ponytail. 

I am more so respectful of her methods because she is not only formally trained herself and has a successful business backed by years of experience and dog trainer certificates and licenses, but she is just so knowledgeable about dogs overall.


----------



## PinkGuava

Awwwww... everyone's dogs are so cute and lovely! BTW My sister just adopted two shih-tzus today! I'm so excited. ^____________________________^


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah our puppy acts aggressively towards other dogs because she is fearful. The worst thing you could do with her would be to punish her when she is growling and putting her hackles up.

However, a lot of people seem unable to distinguish between fear and actual aggression and so think they can solve everything by dominating their dog and asserting their role as 'pack leader' in a physical fashion.

Yesterday she went to the vets and all she wanted to do was play with all the dogs in there. When we first got her she actually asked to go outside as she wouldn't stop barking. She used to growl and snap at puppies and the other day at dog club she touched noses with one without a fuss. 

I have used a lot of praise, rewards and distraction to get her a lot more relaxed around other dogs. 

Of course I do lose my temper with our dogs (like yesterday when our big male who knows better tried to snatch a chicken carcass out of the bin) but I never view every little indiscretion like going out a door in front of me, as some bid to take my role as pack leader. 

Cesar Milan seems to use a lot of flooding and I always wonder what these dogs are like 6-12 months down the track once the cameras have stopped rolling. IMO you really have to work with the owner as well as the dog on a consistent basis if you are going to have success. Most of the techniques I see Cesar Milan used are not going to be something the average dog owner is going to be able to emulate, and in most cases they just seem to be a band-aid that doesn't address the actual underlying issue.


----------



## Bounce

LittleBettaFish said:


> I personally loathe Cesar Milan and the impression he gives to Joe Blow dog owner about being 'alpha' and 'pack leader'.
> 
> I am not part of my dogs' pack. I am their owner. There is a big difference between forcibly dominating your dogs until they submit and achieving results through a two-way street of respect and trust.
> 
> *http://www.caninemind.co.uk/pack.html
> 
> *I found this article very informative. I believe there have also been studies done in Romania? about stray dogs and their behaviour.


X 1,000

Another good article on the "pack theory":
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html


----------



## Perry the platypus

registereduser said:


> What do you mean "wild pack"? Are these dogs owned by anyone? They just run free around your house?


They run free in the forest.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Anyways,who needs me to train their dog?(or tell you how to train your dog :lol


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Stray/wild/feral dogs are dangerous as they are unpredictable, carry who knows what kinds of diseases, and reproduce unchecked. You should call animal control to come and get them, or at the least have them captured and taken to the local humane society or an dog rescue that can help them. Letting them run wild, especially with your dog is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Perry the platypus

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Stray/wild/feral dogs are dangerous as they are unpredictable, carry who knows what kinds of diseases, and reproduce unchecked. You should call animal control to come and get them, or at the least have them captured and taken to the local humane society or an dog rescue that can help them. Letting them run wild, especially with your dog is just asking for trouble.


OK. "Animal control there's a wild pack running loose you have to get them.:lol:"


----------



## Perry the platypus

Who needs me to train their dog?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I am being absolutely serious.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Crabby tabby is correct.
It's not a joke that is something serious, I'd never let any of my pets come in contact with a wild/feral animal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I hope your dogs are up to date on all their vaccinations is all I can say.

I'm surprised if you live in a rural area these dogs have not be shot by farmers and land owners. Packs of dogs running wild around where my nan and pa live, are usually shot pretty quickly as they harass and kill livestock. 

I have no idea based on this and your 'opossum' goldfish thread whether you are trolling this site or being completely serious. Where on earth did all these dogs come from in the first place?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

teeneythebetta said:


> Crabby tabby is correct.
> It's not a joke that is something serious, I'd never let any of my pets come in contact with a wild/feral animal.


Thank you, Teeny. I have a chihuahua, and she contracted kennel cough at a dog boarding facility. She was in a safe, controlled, environment with other dogs who are beloved family pets and have to be fully vaccinated in order to be there. I can't even being to imagine the horrible diseases that she could get from wild/feral dogs in the woods. I would never be so reckless and ignorant when it comes to my sweet little Noel.

Also, if those wild dogs are running around in a neighborhood, the children in the neighborhood are at serious risk of being attacked and getting rabies. Its just unacceptable for such a thing to go on and anyone who allows it is only endangering the lives of such innocent children.



LittleBettaFish said:


> I hope your dogs are up to date on all their vaccinations is all I can say.
> 
> I'm surprised if you live in a rural area these dogs have not be shot by farmers and land owners. Packs of dogs running wild around where my nan and pa live, are usually shot pretty quickly as they harass and kill livestock.
> 
> I have no idea based on this and your 'opossum' goldfish thread whether you are trolling this site or being completely serious. Where on earth did all these dogs come from in the first place?


Yes, this is true. My dad was raised on a farm and he said this practice was commonplace in his life as the dogs did nothing but reek havoc and cause destruction of property and livestock. I don't know what your intentions are about this site, and don't want to jump to conclusions or say things that may be hurtful if your just being genuine, but posting the way you have does make one wonder.


----------



## Pices

This is Earl. He's the best pug ever IMO. We rescued (adopted him) two years ago.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good grief!!


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Good grief!!


You said it! :roll: Another one for the ignore list :-?


----------



## NVGail228

*Can't resist showing off my babies....*

Besides being a betta nut I am also a nut for animals but am only allowed one dog where I live and then only because she's a service dog. But I love her as my best friend, too....so gonna include a some pix of doggie friends. There were kitty friends, too....sadly gone now (no pix...I've already included too many.) The big hairy beast was Bundish, a HUGE 110 lb female OES who passed away in 2003...but nominated herself as a medical emergency dog and saved my life (literally) in the last months of her own life. My current baby, helper and friend is Tic-Tac, who is the other extreme....a hairless 8.5 lb Tic-Tac. Lots easier for these old bones to take everywhere and she's "wash and wear" when it comes to bathing. Oh, the one pix of Tic-Tac (2/27/04) is her XXX aka Marilyn Monroe impression LOL

And yes, I guess I'm a pix spammer, too.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Cute! Great Wolf,I just spilled ice cream on my pants!


----------



## polukoff

My french bulldog and my Pit bull (Terrible). My cats Cheeseburger aka waylon Jennings and Castiel.


----------



## teeneythebetta

polukoff said:


> My french bulldog and my Pit bull (Terrible). My cats Cheeseburger aka waylon Jennings and Castiel.


 
Awww theyre all sooo cute  
The kittens look so soft!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the dogs and check my sig it has the breed.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I guess no one needs to train their dog! AAH!!! SHARK ATTACK!! Just kidding :jk:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hahaha.


----------



## polukoff

teeneythebetta said:


> Awww theyre all sooo cute
> The kittens look so soft!


Castiel(gray) is like silk, a lot of Bengal owners tell me he is half Bengal.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Aww kittens.


----------



## Pices

Perry the platypus said:


> I guess no one needs to train their dog! AAH!!! SHARK ATTACK!! Just kidding :jk:


How can I teach my pug dog to "Come!" when he's outside? Indoors, he always comes when I call. Outdoors, he pays no attention to me at all -- he follows his nose . . . .sniff, sniff sniff, all over the place, and completely ignores me. I've tied to teach him by putting him on a long lead, and calling him, and then giving him a tug to get his attention, and then pulling him to me, and then I give him a treat. This works because he knows he'll get a treat, but if I have no treats forget it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Kadie loves to sniff stuff for quite a while.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Pices said:


> How can I teach my pug dog to "Come!" when he's outside? Indoors, he always comes when I call. Outdoors, he pays no attention to me at all -- he follows his nose . . . .sniff, sniff sniff, all over the place, and completely ignores me. I've tied to teach him by putting him on a long lead, and calling him, and then giving him a tug to get his attention, and then pulling him to me, and then I give him a treat. This works because he knows he'll get a treat, but if I have no treats forget it!


You can try to pretend to have a treat.


----------



## Perry the platypus

BLAZE!!! COME BACK!! Blaze ran away but good thing I caught her before she can run out the door.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Flare...OH!!! *snaps awake* Who wants me to help them train their dog?(for like the 200 time)


----------



## registereduser

Perry the platypus said:


> Flare...OH!!! *snaps awake* Who wants me to help them train their dog?(for like the 200 time)


I'd swear you and Little Leaf are the same person :shock:


----------



## Gracie8890

Yep! This is marley our pit bull mix


----------



## teeneythebetta

Perry I went on google and searched "German shepherd border collie" and the picture of your dogs showed up on the first page, from some other website!

Interesting, huh?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's curious as I followed the link from the picture and it went to Flickr where the photo is about the border collie 'Molly' and her newfound friend (the shepherd).


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love pit bulls labs are my second favorite.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer

I have a Carien Terrier


----------



## teeneythebetta

Chigwell Hammer said:


> I have a Carien Terrier


Aw really? :-D
We had one of them at the shelter I volunteer at once he was so cute


----------



## registereduser

Chigwell Hammer said:


> I have a Carien Terrier


I'm pretty sure one of my girls is part Cairn.:-D


----------



## Karebear13

Have dogs? boy do I have dogs LOL Here are pics. First pic is whole gang -missing German Shepherd and new terrier puppy! Second pic is the two machos! and Third is new puppy-Chomper my green eyed baby boy!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awewewweewew
They are soooooo cute!

And ooh I spy wellness in the background! nummies!


----------



## Karebear13

Haha yes! only the best for the kids LOL 

sorry about your recent loss (saw your sig) love that name btw that was one of my bettas name... he only lived two days


----------



## teeneythebetta

Karebear13 said:


> Haha yes! only the best for the kids LOL
> 
> sorry about your recent loss (saw your sig) love that name btw that was one of my bettas name... he only lived two days


Awe thank you, I'm just glad he's not in pain anymore.
I'm sorry about your loss as well


----------



## Perry the platypus

registereduser said:


> I'd swear you and Little Leaf are the same person :shock:



She is my friend.


----------



## Perry the platypus

...


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I have a shar pei  I'll post some pictures when I can


----------



## Perry the platypus

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I have a shar pei  I'll post some pictures when I can


Ok.


----------



## TheClaymore101

I have an english bulldog!


----------



## emeraldmaster

This is my **** Su/ Latsa Apso mix. I had just made the bed whenever she came in and tore it up again. She likes to sit in front of my fish tanks and watch the fish swim back and forth. She is EXTREMELY energetic. And right now is chewing on my foot as I type this, Kara down girl...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I don't know why but reading this thread has upset me...


----------



## teeneythebetta

I forgot about this thread! bbuddy is now 5 1/2 months old and he is practically potty trained. occasionally he has an accccident but for the most part he goes potty outside. he is super full of energy, i took him and dee oh jee on a 45 minute walk, when we were almost home dee oh jee was panting and walking slow but buddy was trying to pull us to walk faster! hes also learned a few tricks- sit, lay down, shake and roll over! hes growing up so fast aha


----------



## bettasareawesome

I've got a lab, beagle, bird, cat, squirrel, deer, and maybe a hound of some kind mix. Well for sure a lab mix I haven't officially been able to proven the rest yet. I'll get pictures soonish.


----------



## NVGail228

finnfinnfriend said:


> I don't know why but reading this thread has upset me...


Sorry to hear that. Hope whatever got you is better now....


----------



## finnfinnfriend

NVGail228 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope whatever got you is better now....


Thank you . I just feel like people could have been a little more polite to Perry. She just wanted to help people with their dogs. And if someone else wants to as well they could have started their own thread instead of trying to steal the spotlight in this one...


----------



## teeneythebetta

I dont really remembber everything that happened in this thread, but if it was me then i am so sorry, taking over would never be my intention.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

teeneythebetta said:


> I dont really remembber everything that happened in this thread, but if it was me then i am so sorry, taking over would never be my intention.


It's okay. It's just that I feel like if I was Perry then I would have my feelings hurt. Plus Perry is only 10 so I think we should give her a break. She has learned a lot about dogs and just wants to share her knowledge with us to help us.


----------



## Perry the platypus

How do you know so much about me?


----------



## rubinthebetta

I have one adorable cockapoo named Kansas.







She has a habit of pulling on the leash a lot. Perry, do you have any ideas?


----------



## bryzy

Here's my 13 year old poodle Sissy.


----------



## madmonahan

Perry the platypus said:


> How do you know so much about me?


You have said your age before. And I also agree with finnfinnfriend, perry was just trying to share knowledge.


----------



## rubinthebetta

madmonahan said:


> You have said your age before. And I also agree with finnfinnfriend, perry was just trying to share knowledge.


+1. People shouldn't be mean to Perry or try to steal the spotlight on _her_ thread.


----------



## bryzy

Ok this is gonna sound a bit odd but I'm also 10.


----------



## madmonahan

Lol some of us are younger on here is what everyone should keep in mind. I don't like to share my age but I'm younger than most on here but you never know. I'm a little older than perry and Bryana.


----------



## Perry the platypus

rubinthebetta said:


> I have one adorable cockapoo named Kansas.
> View attachment 71578
> 
> She has a habit of pulling on the leash a lot. Perry, do you have any ideas?


Sure! You can practice in the house first. You put Kansas on a leash in the house or the yard. Hold the leash close to your body so you don't let Kansas go wherever she wants. Get a treat and show it to her (but don't let her eat it!). When she puts slack in the leash and looks at you say "Good" and let her have the treat. Walk one or two steps in any direction but not towards Kansas. If there is tension in the leash stand still or change direction. Don't walk the direction your dog is going if the leash is tight! Every time there is slack in the leash say "Good" and give Kansas a treat. Repeat this several times then stop and have a game. Be generous with the treats at first-it's a difficult practice! I hope I helped you!


----------



## Perry the platypus

11?


----------



## bryzy

Perry the platypus said:


> 11?


What do you mean by 11, Perry? I turn 11 on the 25th of January.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Perry the platypus said:


> Sure! You can practice in the house first. You put Kansas on a leash in the house or the yard. Hold the leash close to your body so you don't let Kansas go wherever she wants. Get a treat and show it to her (but don't let her eat it!). When she puts slack in the leash and looks at you say "Good" and let her have the treat. Walk one or two steps in any direction but not towards Kansas. If there is tension in the leash stand still or change direction. Don't walk the direction your dog is going if the leash is tight! Every time there is slack in the leash say "Good" and give Kansas a treat. Repeat this several times then stop and have a game. Be generous with the treats at first-it's a difficult practice! I hope I helped you!


Thanks! I'll practice with her after the pajama breakfast at my aunt's house. What can I say? It's a Christmas tradition.


----------



## isochronism

I was taking care of my Mother at home, she had Parkinsons. Mom had asked the nurses how much time she had left so we had a good idea. At one point she said "I want another dog in the house before I die". Our last dog was gone for about a year. I called my good friend the Animal Warden at St Huberts Giralda Humane Society. He said "you probably want what you had last, we don't have a any right now, but I'll find you one. He gave me the number of a women to call that night. She fosters dogs and finds them homes. She explained "the insurance man came to her house to assess a fender bender on her car. They also held her home owners insurance. While there he saw her own two dogs and the foster". He said "the male German Shepard and male American Bulldog are fine, but that cute little 2 1/2 year old female Pitbull (foster) has to go or your insurance will be dropped" (!) The dog came from a drug house, btw. Within two days she would lay in bed with my Mother and lick her hand. Mom enjoyed her for about two years. The dog is now about eleven and no one believes she is that old. No dog food, I always cook for her. The clincher of the story: Remember my mom was dying and wanted a dog.... the original owners named her ANGEL and she is one!! Merry Christmas


----------



## madmonahan

That is an amazing story. 

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you have a fantastic one.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryzy

Faliz NaviDad!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

:-D


----------



## madmonahan

bryanacute said:


> Faliz NaviDad!!!


I have been saying this all day!


----------



## Perry the platypus

You have?


----------



## madmonahan

I like to say it a lot because it means Merry Christmas!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I know, it does.


----------



## madmonahan

But now Christmas is over...I had a very good Christmas.


----------



## bryzy

I got a laptop and two tanks. Best Christmas I've had. I got more of course.


----------



## madmonahan

I got many cool things.  my two favorites are...my new iPod touch, and a betta fish calendar! I REALLY love the calendar!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh.


----------



## madmonahan

I do have a question about our dog.

We have a pit-bull, but she is not like a mean scary dog like everyone thinks. She is very sweet, but in an annoying way...we will let her outside for 5 minutes, when we open the door to let her in she almost knocks you over! She will be wagging her tail and be running around like crazy! Even when we crack the door and tell her to stay if we want to go outside but not let her in, she will try to run in the door! So I'm asking, how do we get her to stop acting like that so she can calm down and stay where she is?


----------



## ChibreneyDragon

I have a black lab who is a HUGE Omega coward. He is constantly trying to get underneath your feet and hide under you. But he listens and is incredibly well trained. He never leaves the families side. His only problem is his HUGE bark. Which he uses liberally when he is scared.


----------



## rubinthebetta

bryanacute said:


> I got a laptop and two tanks. Best Christmas I've had. I got more of course.


I got a robot that you program to do stuff, sewing stuff, and other stuff. :lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> I do have a question about our dog.
> 
> We have a pit-bull, but she is not like a mean scary dog like everyone thinks. She is very sweet, but in an annoying way...we will let her outside for 5 minutes, when we open the door to let her in she almost knocks you over! She will be wagging her tail and be running around like crazy! Even when we crack the door and tell her to stay if we want to go outside but not let her in, she will try to run in the door! So I'm asking, how do we get her to stop acting like that so she can calm down and stay where she is?


Treats, treats, treats! Try getting her distracted like throw a treat for her or throw a toy.


----------



## Izzy1226

These are my two miniature Dachshunds, Mason(brown, 10 years) and Dixie(black and tan, 11 years) at the bank of the James River in Virginia


----------



## bingus09

*Bullies*

I have 2 French Bulldogs and 1 English Bulldog. I also foster for Chicago French Bulldog Rescue.


----------



## bingus09

I would say he needs some basic sit/stay obedience. Technically, rushing through the door like that is lack of respect. That doesn't mean he doesn't love you and generally respect you! Just in this situation. I'd try being on his side of the door. Getting a calm sit and focus on you before you even touch the door. Go through that until you can touch the door, open it, and he waits for your command to enter. That's how we resolved it with 3 bulldogs in our household! It's just safer.


----------



## bingus09

Perry the platypus said:


> Treats, treats, treats! Try getting her distracted like throw a treat for her or throw a toy.


That is so wrong, I'm sorry. That is REWARDING her in the dogs eyes. Rewarding her for charging through the doorway... Idk how anyone could see that as training.:-?
Try this: I would say he needs some basic sit/stay obedience. Technically, rushing through the door like that is lack of respect. That doesn't mean he doesn't love you and generally respect you! Just in this situation. I'd try being on his side of the door. Getting a calm sit and focus on you before you even touch the door. Go through that until you can touch the door, open it, and he waits for your command to enter. That's how we resolved it with 3 bulldogs in our household! It's just safer.


----------



## Perry the platypus

bingus09 said:


> That is so wrong, I'm sorry. That is REWARDING her in the dogs eyes. Rewarding her for charging through the doorway... Idk how anyone could see that as training.:-?
> Try this: I would say he needs some basic sit/stay obedience. Technically, rushing through the door like that is lack of respect. That doesn't mean he doesn't love you and generally respect you! Just in this situation. I'd try being on his side of the door. Getting a calm sit and focus on you before you even touch the door. Go through that until you can touch the door, open it, and he waits for your command to enter. That's how we resolved it with 3 bulldogs in our household! It's just safer.


Sorry I meant get here distracted like someone go outside.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Izzy1226 said:


> These are my two miniature Dachshunds, Mason(brown, 10 years) and Dixie(black and tan, 11 years) at the bank of the James River in Virginia


Cute! And yes I do recommend harnesses.


----------



## Izzy1226

Thanks! Sometimes when I leave my mom in charge of readying the dogs for a walk she'll think that the harnesses are unnecessary D: They end up choking and we have to carry them -_- I agree that all small dogs should wear harnesses when leashed.


----------



## NVGail228

Izzy1226 said:


> Thanks! Sometimes when I leave my mom in charge of readying the dogs for a walk she'll think that the harnesses are unnecessary D: They end up choking and we have to carry them -_- I agree that all small dogs should wear harnesses when leashed.


I agree with you...and want to. But I have a hairless Chinese Crested and have to orderbon line. Her chest is so deep and her neck so skinny (plus buckles would rub her raw) that I'm having a heck of a time finding one. I could get her one of those mesh ones but they don't fit her well at all. And it gets VERY hot here in the summer so a vest harness would be torture. I'm actually thinking about trying to rig something up on my own,


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yes. It's comfortable too.


----------



## Meowow

Yeah, I have 2
Lyla and Murphy
I might be getting this big fella soon








Aint she beautiful? I asked if they could name her Rocky for me, because I am the one who will be getting her, and my older brother ALWAYS gets to name the family dogs. So I asked the shelter. Lets see what they say.  Anyway, supper excited to get her! She is super sweet and has a heart on her back, one blue eye, one brown. We called them, now we are waiting for a reply. Cant wait! 
Lyla sitting on my lap








Murphy


----------



## Perry the platypus

I love medium to big dogs because if you get a small chihuahua you might squish it. :shock: That happened to my friend once. By the way cute dogs!


----------



## Meowow

Thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome.


----------



## FishFriend9292

I have a greyhound rescue


----------



## MollyJean

My dog is very well trained, but I noticed you don't have pit-bull on the list. Sadface.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Let's see if I can change that.


----------

